# Vapers in India need your help desperately



## Alex (16/6/16)

Vapers in India need your help desperately. Our right to vape is being taken away from us self.electronic_cigarette

submitted 5 hours ago by getbangedchatshit [+1]

The other day, one of the biggest states in the country, Karnataka completely banned vaping. That means no sale whatsoever of any vape related stuff and some are even saying that the ban includes a total ban on vaping in public places. Rumors have it that you'd be arrested if found vaping.

The capital of Karnataka, Bangalore has a rather active vaping scene and needless to say, the vapers and the people who run vaping businesses there are worried senseless.

The Karnataka government is all set to implement a ban on e-cigarettes which contain nicotine, after it sent out a notification on the recommendation of a committee on tobacco control.

TOI also reported state health minister UT Khader as saying “It's shocking that even medical shops sell e-cigarettes. We must curb this in the interest of public health.

Karnataka will follow in the steps of Punjab, Maharashtra and Chandigarh where the production and sale of e-cigarettes with nicotine is already banned.

A couple of other states have in the past 'banned' vaping too but the hammer has never come down so strictly before. Regualrs here would perhaps remember the case of the starter kit seller in another state (punjab) who was put in jail for 3 years.

The big tobacco here is waking up too and we are afraid that very soon, we will have a total countrywide ban on vaping. We have a small, close knit vaping scene here (maybe a 1000 odd people) but we are tryung to figure out what we can do to counter this.

In the meantime, we have started a petition to the chief minister of the state, encouraging them to educate themselves about vaping, rather than outrightly ban it. I and other vapers in India would surely appreciate it if many of you would take a moment to sign it.

If nothing else, such a petition shall capture the interest of the media and maybe something good will come out of it.

Please click here to sign the petition.



Thank you.

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...pers_in_india_need_your_help_desperately_our/

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (16/6/16)

Please take the time to help out if you can, we may need some help ourselves in the future.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## deepest (16/6/16)

Signed I have a feeling we are gonna see similar issues here in the not to distant future.

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre (16/6/16)

Done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## moolies86 (16/6/16)

Done .... Yeah its sad that we live in a country where vaping could get banned by a president that thinks having a shower and eating beetroot will help him not to get aids

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## isiemoe (16/6/16)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/6/16)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick (16/6/16)

Done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CosmicGopher (17/6/16)

Done and Done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/6/16)

Done... Big up to up you @Alex for finding and posting.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (17/6/16)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## G-Step (17/6/16)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (17/6/16)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## th1rte3n (17/6/16)

Done

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (17/6/16)

Signed and shared.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Idrees (17/6/16)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (17/6/16)

Done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (17/6/16)

Signed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## The_Ice (17/6/16)

Signed, I hope more people will. This seems to be a global trend now. Vapers unite!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (17/6/16)

Signed, sealed and delivered.

Well done @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Blacklung (17/6/16)

Done...
wonder if the Guptas are also " _advisers_ " in that neck of the woods

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (17/6/16)

Done. Thanks for all your excellent work @Alex, your dedication is very much appreciated.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Migs (17/6/16)

Done, even shared my story on how it saved my moms life and how vaping can be an outlet for drug addicts, thus saving millions of lives each year, we all need to stick together, regardless of country.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lex Aer (17/6/16)

Signed and s.ealed


----------

